# Considering Westinghouse WGen7500



## gossamer (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi, I'm considering purchasing this generator from Home Depot and would like some opinions.









Westinghouse WGen7500 9,500/7,500 Watt Gas Powered Portable Generator with Remote Start and Transfer Switch Outlet for Home Backup WGen7500 - The Home Depot


The Westinghouse WGen7500 Portable Generator is a powerful and easy-to-use power source to keep your home prepared for emergency events. It produces 9,500 peak watts and 7,500 running watts, operating



www.homedepot.com





I'm intending on using it to power a few electronics, two refrigerators, a freezer and the forced hot air furnace in the winter. Ideally I'd like something that connects directly to our 200A panel that lets us control which devices we wish to power.

I understand the Westinghouse above includes some kind of transfer switch, but is the device they mention in the video actually included with the purchase?

In the past we were using a power cord with a male connection on both ends - one to the generator and one to an outlet in the house with the outside power to the main panel turned off. I realize this is not ideal. We would like to have an electrician wire in a connection (outlet?) directly into the box for us to use, but unsure what to do.

We previously had an 5000/8250W Briggs that worked well. I believe this Westinghouse is equivalent and probably adequate for us. It's not clear who makes this engine or if this is even built well. Thoughts? What's Westinghouse's reputation?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

We have heard that the Westinghouse is noisy; both audibly and the power that it produces. THD (Total Harmonic Distortion) is up to 23%. That listing DOES NOT include the transfer switch, inlet port, etc.


----------



## sportplumber (Nov 16, 2019)

I think all of these Chinese manufatured consumer generators are very similar and probably come out of the same one or 2 factories. Ducar is one factory that makes a lot of rebranded products. If you look closely at the parts (engine, generator, exaust, intake etc.) they are identical. Little difference in brands such as Champion, Westinghouse, Duromax, Ford, Pulsar, Firman, Ryobi etc. They seem to just change the interface panels and some minor features.

I would go for dual fuel option as propane is easy to store for long periods of time. I have a Pulsar I am very happy with and in about 9 outages now have put a bit over 80 hours on it. It has run my electronics and office which includes 3 UPS devices without any issue. It is a bit bigger than the one you linked but cheaper as it is on sale at Newegg for the next 2 days. I bought it from them about a year ago on sale. Link below. Oh and you will need an electrician to properly hook up to your panel with a lockout device or transfer switch.









Pulsar G12KBN Heavy Duty Portable Dual Fuel Generator - Newegg.com


Buy Pulsar G12KBN Heavy Duty Portable Dual Fuel Generator - 9500 Rated Watts & 12000 Peak Watts - Gas & LPG - Electric Start - Transfer Switch & RV Ready - CARB Compliant with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## gossamer (Aug 9, 2020)

sportplumber said:


> I think all of these Chinese manufatured consumer generators are very similar and probably come out of the same one or 2 factories. Ducar is one factory that makes a lot of rebranded products. If you look closely at the parts (engine, generator, exaust, intake etc.) they are identical. Little difference in brands such as Champion, Westinghouse, Duromax, Ford, Pulsar, Firman, Ryobi etc. They seem to just change the interface panels and some minor features.
> 
> I would go for dual fuel option as propane is easy to store for long periods of time. I have a Pulsar I am very happy with and in about 9 outages now have put a bit over 80 hours on it. It has run my electronics and office which includes 3 UPS devices without any issue. It is a bit bigger than the one you linked but cheaper as it is on sale at Newegg for the next 2 days. I bought it from them about a year ago on sale. Link below. Oh and you will need an electrician to properly hook up to your panel with a lockout device or transfer switch.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great recommendation. You've had nine power outages in a year?

I also agree about many of them being virtually the same mechanically. I don't think I can afford a Honda, so that pretty much makes all the others about the same, including with THD.

How about warranty support? Can I bring it to a local dealer if something goes wrong? Or do I have to ship it back to a factory? Will my local lawn mower place be able to get parts out of warranty?


----------



## sportplumber (Nov 16, 2019)

Probably more like 2 years. We have had 4 "Maintenance" shutdowns for upgrades SCE is is performing in their "Fire Hardening" process and at least 5 Public Safety Power Shutdowns. It has sold a lot of generators.

So as to repair I think the parts are pretty available. Pulsar is actually not too far from me but I would probably do it myself as much as I could. I also bought another one as a backup.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

gossamer said:


> I don't think I can afford a Honda, so that pretty much makes all the others about the same, including with THD.


There are actually other large inverter generators available at a fraction of the Honda's price:
$3K = https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...TztfQaTzcdFiU5yoqtxoCie8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
$2K = Amazon.com : A-iPower SUA8000i 8000 Watt Portable Inverter Generator, for Sensitive Equipment : Garden & Outdoor
$2K = Aims GEN6600W240VS 6000W/6600W 120/240V Electric Start Inverter Generator New
$1.5K = Lifan ESI7000iER-EFI 6500W/7000W Digital Inverter Remote Start Generator New


----------



## sportplumber (Nov 16, 2019)

tabora said:


> There are actually other large inverter generators available at a fraction of the Honda's price:
> $3K = https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200756204_200756204?cm_mmc=Google-pla&utm_source=Google_PLA&utm_medium=Generators > Inverter Generators&utm_campaign=Powerhorse&utm_content=74006&gclid=CjwKCAiAiML-BRAAEiwAuWVgggy6CJyYWrM_xdRlU-_Extqm0GLT4UDpT7UTztfQaTzcdFiU5yoqtxoCie8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> $2K = Amazon.com : A-iPower SUA8000i 8000 Watt Portable Inverter Generator, for Sensitive Equipment : Garden & Outdoor
> $2K = Aims GEN6600W240VS 6000W/6600W 120/240V Electric Start Inverter Generator New
> $1.5K = Lifan ESI7000iER-EFI 6500W/7000W Digital Inverter Remote Start Generator New


These Inverters are going to be much quieter as well.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

That Lifan generator might be the only 7000W class gen I've seen that just supports 120V and not 120/240. Putting that here in case this thread comes up in any searches.


----------

